# Ada As..



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

can someone help please? I want to order some ADA soil but not sure how much I need.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

From ADA's site:

Standard U.S. 20 gallon (high or long) 1- 9 liter bag + 1- 3 liter bag.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

It depends on how thick you want it. 

12l should be plenty as top shotta mentioned.

I don't use that much substrate (around 2") and a 9l was plenty in my 20g.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

yes i would like around 2inches - so one 9 liter bag would be plenty?


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

If you can, I suggest ordering 1 9L and 1 3L. It won't hurt to have some left over.....who knows you may want a planted nano one day.  Better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

true. Thank you.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Totally agree with getting extra. I've ordered 2 bags twice this year already.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I filled a 37g (same footprint almost as a 29g) with 1-1/2 bag's and my substrate is pretty deep in spots.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was wondering if I can fill up a 20gal Long w/ a 7-8 Gal? With the 9 Liter bag and 3 Liter?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Get 2 of the 9l and you'll have no worries!

:thumbsup:


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was wondering if power sand is necessary? Also is it worth the swap? I currently have eco-complete and doing this swap will mean i have to grab another tank and filter to cycle that tank then add the shrimps and cycle the main tank and re add them back in. This is going to cost me some money too which I've been spending way too much lately. Help. Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have tanks with Eco Complete and others with Aquasoil. I definitely prefer the Aquasoil. No experience with the power sand but my plants and creatures seem fine.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

BTW, my avatar looks like crap compared to yours phanizzle...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

John7429 said:


> BTW, my avatar looks like crap compared to yours phanizzle...


:icon_lol: well atleast that is your crs. My avatar is just what i want to accomplish.

- The only problem I have right now is how I'm going to add the Aquasoil into my tank. Thats the tough part. I will have to purchase new things to let it cycle then add them to that tank and get the ADA soil and let that cycle. I have an ehiem liberty hang on filter (well it was my brothers that he used for his reef) I was wondering if I can use that filter and what do I need (media wise) for the filter? Any tips? I have to go through quite a bit just to swap out the substrate.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Or... You can just end up like me with with many tanks!

haha

I'm not as well versed on the technical stuff with water perameters. I just have ceramic media (for bio) in all my filters with some foam stuff. No problems so far. My LFS sells used media as well as Bio Spira so it helped knock down the cycle times.

Another option is to buy used soil... A member here is buying some of the aquasoil I had in my 20g to cut his cycle time


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was also thinking about buying bio spira to help both tanks. Do you know if you can save the leftover bio spira?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I HIGHLY doubt it. I would assume that exposing it to oxygen when you open it would have some sort of effect. The small package is for tanks up to 30g. I used a whole pack for my first 20g...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you think I need a filtration system to cycle my amazonia? I was thinking of adding it to my 8 gallon and fill it up, add bio spira. Wait for it to settle in a few days. When its right and everything has been stable for a few days I would take a container and put my shrimps in it with my current tank water. Take out all the Eco complete and replace it with the Amazonia substrate. Then introduce the shrimps slowly into the new tank since the parameters will be different. Can you even cycle out the tank w/o filtration and just using bio spira? ( Just a thought and sounded easier than my other plan)

- Thanks John for the replies!


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't cycle without the filter... but I don't know why... lol

Also, you'll need to take ALL the water out of the tank you want to put the soil in. If you don't, the smaller particles land on top of the larger/heavier particles and you'll have a messy substrate. Its not like the eco complete which is much easier to use. I would also allow more than just a couple days of watching the parameters... Weird spikes can happen several days out.

What I did when setting up new tanks was using about half of established water. Coupled with established media in filters, I had virtually no cycle. I added Bio Spira for safety and deemed my tank ready within a week.

If you've got the 8g, I would put used eco complete in there with your shrimp. Fill up a couple buckets of the old 20g water. Clean out the 20g, put in the new aquasoil, old water, and the same filter. Fill the rest with RO water (some chemicals can reverse your cycle) and add bio spira. If the amonia stays 0 for a week (as well as other parameters) I would move your inverts to their new/old home.

I had 2 tanks before this year started... I now have 8. One of them is a saltwater tank with a Mantis Shrimp so that doesn't really count on this forum...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea but would i need Lights and a filter for the 8 gallon? Because if i do i would need to purchase those 2 which I dont really want to do because I wont be working on the 8 gallon as it is my brothers and he may want it back. I just need it temporarily and don't want to spend much but for new substrate and bio spira.

- So your basically saying with my old 8 gallon take some eco complete out of my 20 gallon add it in the 8 gal and fill it with my 20 gal tank water. Save the rest of the 20 gal of water and take the eco out and then scape with the amazonia II and re - add the old tank water back in and refill the rest with RO? Add bio spira while using my old filter and wait a week and make sure the parameters are good?

I have a Azoo sponge filter would i be able to just run that in my 8 gallon and just add it in my 20gal after I add the inverts back in? I run an Aquaclear 50 and and Azoo sponge filter 3 w/ a rena 200 air pump.

When doing my weekly water changes again I can just use my tap water as I've always been doing right? I don't need the RO just for that one time?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me...

You don't have a desk lamp or something around to light the 8g temporarily?
If you plan to use the sponge, make sure that thing has established bacteria as well.

If you want some "used" aquasoil, I've got some more Amazonia II that I could pack into a flat rate box. I'm actually tearing down a 10g some time this week... Shoot me a PM if interested.

Good luck!


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Sponge filter has been in my tank for about 2 weeks. I also used shirakura micro organism so maybe that is around the sponge filter. I dont need to use RO while doing normal water changes right? Thanks again John! I will pm you if i need some Amazonia II. Thanks!


----------



## go9ma123 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used amazonia soil 9L bag on my 20g tank. I have two 20g tanks. One has long base and other has small base. Long one acutally got me about 5-5.5cm and other small base got up to 5.5-6cm around there. That should be fine with one bag of 9L. If you want little more thicker, about 7-8cm, you would have to get 3L + 9L. What I did was get one 9L bag and filled up to 5cm and left over soils I put them on the 10g tank. It got me about 3.5-4cm.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You need to cycle the *filter*, that's one reason that you should cycle with your filter... lol The majority of the N-bacteria in your tank will colonize your substrate and your filter.

IMO it would probably be easier for your tank to develop stability if you cycle both together...


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

everytime i've ordered ADA, i always wished I grabbed an extra bag


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> You need to cycle the *filter*, that's one reason that you should cycle with your filter... lol The majority of the N-bacteria in your tank will colonize your substrate and your filter.
> 
> IMO it would probably be easier for your tank to develop stability if you cycle both together...


Hm..Now it sounds difficult. I do not want to cycle both tanks thats why I'm trying to prevent because I spent so much money recently. I am going to use my old AC50 to cycle the 20gal long again when I add in the ADA and I also run an Azoo sponge filter which I wanted to use in the 8 gal temporarily while my main tank cycles. Will that work?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I read that 3 times and I must confess I'm still not at all understanding what you're trying to do-:iamwithst LOL

How many tanks do you have right now running, and how many tanks are you planning on setting up, and which filters are going on which tanks...?


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

lol, eh I'm sorry. I have 1 tank running which is my 20 gal long. I want to put the ADA soil in there. So I was planning on just getting my brothers old 8 gal that has been sitting around and adding some eco complete from my 20 gal and some of my water in that tank w/ my sponge filter. Add the shrimps in there, will that be alright? So then my 20 gal I would empty it and clean it up and add the ADA soil when it comes in. Buy Bio Spira (will that speed things up) And use some of my old tank water that was left over and fill the remaining with RO also using my current aquaclear 50 to help speed things up. Wait for the parameters to be stable and re-add the shrimps. I just limited my time to about a week or so because when i set up my first tank and used bio spira it was quick about 2 days and it was all cycled. Was wondering if it would speed up the ADA soil?

I was thinking things would speed up since I'm using my old filter with the old medias, Bio Spira, and old tank water.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok I'm pretty sure I followed that this time around... LOL

As long as you keep both filters running on tanks with livestock (the shrimp) to keep the N-bacteria from dying off before you get the AS, to me that sounds like a good plan.

I believe BioSpira is supposed to be able to be re-used as long as it is refrigerated?

IMO then yes, using BioSpira + a cycled filter should help cycle the AS more quickly.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I am not using my AC50 in my 8 gallon tank as I am running it on my 20 gallon. I already set up the 8 gallon with my sponge filter, eco, tank water, heater. All from my 20 gal. The AC50 is running to help with the tank so I can use that water when the AS comes around I will use 80% of my tank water (all i have in the tank now) and 20% RO. Hope all of this works according to plan and nothing dies off.

- I was also wondering if it would be alright to let my plants (pygmy swords and microswords float? rather than planting them in the soil?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They'll curl around all funky- but otherwise should be OK IME.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

They should be ok to float for a little while...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok so how can i acclimate the shrimps after my 20 gal is finished cycling? Do i just scoop some of the water into a bucket and put the shrimp in their and drip acclimate them from the tank?


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I would try to save your current water. I drained my 20 long into a big plastic bin. Threw the fish in with a heater, powerhead and some wood/plants for cover.

During this time, I went to town on the 20 changing the substrate and replanting. This is useless though, as it won't work with the ammonia spike the AS is going to generate.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I did save my 20gal water. I filled it up and its running on my AC50 filter. When the AS comes im going to drain the water into a bucket. Use the same water to help with the cycle.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

phanizzle said:


> Ok so how can i acclimate the shrimps after my 20 gal is finished cycling? Do i just scoop some of the water into a bucket and put the shrimp in their and drip acclimate them from the tank?


That's what I do with new shrimp. Just remember that taking longer is better... I usually take at least an hour


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> I would try to save your current water. I drained my 20 long into a big plastic bin. Threw the fish in with a heater, powerhead and some wood/plants for cover.
> 
> During this time, I went to town on the 20 changing the substrate and replanting. This is useless though, as it won't work with the ammonia spike the AS is going to generate.


As long as you use the old filter with established media and some bio spira, it'll help curb it.

I agree that the shrimp should not be added within a week though...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

What period of time should I add the shrimp? Like how long should my tank be stable for, as you said they can have ammonia spikes at times. Say the tank has been cycling for a week in a half and after that the water has been stable for 3-5 days would that be a good sign to re-add the shrimps?

- I still have shrimplet in my 20gal =/
Can't seem to net them since they are so small. My Crs is also berried for about 4 days now or so and If she has her eggs in the 8 gal im not sure how i will get them out too.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

phanizzle said:


> What period of time should I add the shrimp? Like how long should my tank be stable for, as you said they can have ammonia spikes at times. Say the tank has been cycling for a week in a half and after that the water has been stable for 3-5 days would that be a good sign to re-add the shrimps?
> 
> - I still have shrimplet in my 20gal =/
> Can't seem to net them since they are so small. My Crs is also berried for about 4 days now or so and If she has her eggs in the 8 gal im not sure how i will get them out too.


That should be ok.

Shrimplet are hard to deal with... good luck


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I used my cousins paypal to order the AS and he made a mistake on the 3 Liter bag. Will it be fine to mix Amazonia II with reg Amazonia? I'm trying to see if they can replace the 3 Liter bag.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it should be fine since they are the same just that Amazonia II is improved right?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

The color is lighter in the old stuff


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

But would it be fine mixing it?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah... but you'll just have some lighter brown mixed in.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

oh thats fine then, I will put Amazonia on the bottom and Amazonia II on top. 
just want to make sure its fine to mix.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

My substrate still didn't come yet, when I placed the order they had some in stock but the next day it said they ran out and my status is still "processing"
I also tried to edit my order to get Amazonia II 3L replaced for the Amazonia 3L.
I sent them an email about 3 times and still no response about it. I hope it comes this week and a chance I can get the Amazonia replaces for Amazonia II.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to horn in, but I shot jeff an e-mail last week inquiring about the 9L bags of amazonia II and he said that they were expecting it in "any day."


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope its not to late to replace my Amazonia with Amazonia II. Will it make a difference if i mixed the 2? 9L Amazonia II and 3L Amazonia, I heard if my water is hard its best to go with Amazonia II and no mix?


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was wondering if Amazonia II was the only thing that is good to buffer the water to make it soft and lower PH? Can malaya or africana do that?
Please reply quickly as I will message ADG and ask to replace Amazonia II since they are taking so long and I need to start my tank up asap. Please help.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

You can always call Jeff on his cell phone. It should be on the site. I think? Very good in customer service and personable. Hope that helps.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, I emailed him. I would like someone to give me insight on this who has had Africana or Malaya AS. If its the same effect as Amazonia II.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was wondering after the AS shipment comes and I have it all set up. Using my old water and old filter and such, do I still need to do partial water changes? How much should I do? 10% daily? Or since I'm using old water I should just let it stay. Also what if I use bio spira will it be a waste if I was to do partial water changes since they are active bacteria that are good for the tank.
Thanks!


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would do regular weekly water changes, not daily, from the get go...


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

I have used Africana before and I like how it did not leak brown water all the time! The only difference was the color of the AS. There are similarities in the composition of the the three but I forget what was the slight difference in them.


----------



## go9ma123 (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use malaya... I have not heard of a lot of people using it and few people I know didn't like it much. Africana however is good. I have used it myself and a lot of other people used it and they said it was good. Africana, Amazonia, Amazonia II, Malaya they are different soils and do different things but, they will all lower pH. Don't worry about it.


----------

